# microphone volume keeps muting itself



## pls_help (Nov 26, 2005)

hi guys.. i play the new game call of duty 2 multiplayer so i bought a headset w/ mic to use for team chat. at first it worked great, then all of a sudden for no reason, it didn't work. so i looked at my windows volume control and found out that it was unmuted before i opened up the game, but as soon as i open it up, it mutes the mic volume! how can i get it to be unmuted?? i have no clue what to do, i've tried everything i know. thanks for any help. 

i'm using an nvidia sound card with plugs in front part of the pc.. windows xp. the headphone jack works fine, i can hear stuff but not use the mic. also doesn't seem to work in sound recorder now. i installed the new sound card drivers just in case but didn't help.


----------



## grewas (Nov 22, 2005)

Double-click on the volume control down by the clock.
It will open up the volume control showing several sliders for playback volume.
Click _Options_ -> _Properties_
In the *Adjust volume for* section, click _Recording_
Make sure the box for _Microphone_ is checked
Click OK
Now the sliders for recording volume will be shown.
Make sure the microphone's _Mute_ box is unchecked.


----------



## pls_help (Nov 26, 2005)

grewas said:


> Double-click on the volume control down by the clock.
> It will open up the volume control showing several sliders for playback volume.
> Click _Options_ -> _Properties_
> In the *Adjust volume for* section, click _Recording_
> ...


ok, i did all that and guess what? it won't let me uncheck! it's stuck with the check mark that says "select" by microphone. any other ideas? thanks


----------



## pls_help (Nov 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## grewas (Nov 22, 2005)

where was the microphone slider at? You might need to move it up if it's too far down.

If that doesn't help, open up Control Panel.
Open _Sounds and Audio Devices_
Click on the _Voice_ tab
Make sure the correct device is shown in the *Voice recording* section
If not, use the drop down to choose the correct device
Click on the _Test hardware_ button. This will run a test on your audio hardware and includes a section to test the microphone.

sorry for the delay. been sick the last few days.


----------



## pls_help (Nov 26, 2005)

ok, tried those things and it's still doing it.. test hardware finds no problem.. this is a strange problem, it seems no one else has had this happen to them


----------



## grewas (Nov 22, 2005)

If it's passing the hardware tests, then it's most likely an issue with the game.

I assume you've tried any options the game has for muting/unmuting? Also, a quick Google shows the game allows external scripts for things like key bindings. If you're using a script, remove it and try the game again. If it works without the script, then the script is the problem. 

The only other thing I can think of is to uninstall and reinstall the game.


----------



## pls_help (Nov 26, 2005)

that's what i thought too, except i'm having the issue inside windows xp as well... it won't show volume coming in in the volume controls or sound recorder. yesterday i unplugged a plug in the back of the tower, it seems i had something plugged in "line in" and that was the problem. the mic worked after that for a day, but now today it's not working again! strange.. i don't even know what a script is.. i don't think it's a problem with the mic or the game.. when i move the cord around i can hear static, but my voice isn't coming thru..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Do you have a "speech" applet in the Control Panel (comes with MS Office programs)? -- if you do, it's very good for configuring microphone issues.


----------



## music_man (Feb 18, 2006)

I have essentially the same problem. When I configured my microphone using the voice rec. software in word, for each paragraph in the learning section, I had to reset the mic volume, as it kept resetting to zero. After this however, when I tried to use the mic, it didnt pick anything up. I checked the mic volume, and it was back at zero... I reset it higher, closed volume control, and tried again... and when I reopened volume control, the volume was back at zero... but the mute button was not checked. I'm using a SigmaTel onboard card (using a toshiba M30 laptop) and I've tried every version of the sound drivers I can get my hands on, and none of them have solved the problem. It's all very confusing I must say


----------



## tracylhw (Feb 7, 2007)

We are having the same problem. Mine just randonly mutes. My Dad's any timehe tries to use Yahoo voice it mutes the mic. I unmute it adn it's fine, until you try to use the voice chat in Yahoo then it mutes again until you uncheck it.


----------



## Godetia (Jun 18, 2007)

I had no problem until I started messing with driver upgrades. Of course my computer won't restore to any earlier points, either.
I may just reload the windows xp sound component and see if that helps.
I'm new here so any previously mentioned ideas, feel free to mention again.


----------



## EzpcMars (Sep 26, 2007)

I am having the same problem but its in Vista (64 Bit version)


----------

